# DIY juice reservoir?



## mannye (Sep 21, 2013)

My trhift store FLL-400 is missing the reservoir (little white bottle see in the back there). I can't seem to find a source for it.










Anyone know a workaround using the entire bottle of fog juice (I got a bottle coming from 10-31) or somewhere to get a replacement?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

As long as the tubing to the pump will reach the bottom of the fog juice jug, that will work.


----------



## mannye (Sep 21, 2013)

Great! That's what I was hoping! In fact, I didn't want to use the little reservoir just because I don't need to be worried about refilling it in the middle of the party.


----------

